#  Der kleine Patient >   Sorgen um Tochter >

## Karlo

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht, ob es das richtige Unterforum ist, denn meine Tochter ist kein Kleinkind mehr, aber für mich wird sie immer mein Baby bleiben. Es ist hoffentlich okay... 
Jetzt zum Thema: 
Meine Tochter ist 19 Jahre alt und hat vor einem dreiviertel Jahr ihr Studium aufgenommen. Sie studiert Grundschullehramt, die Uni ist nicht weit entfernt von uns. Allerdings habe ich zunehmend das Gefühl, dass sie sich in der Zeit sehr verändert hat, sie entfernt sich zunehmend, sie wirkt nicht gesund und vital. Ich mache mir Sorgen um sie.  
Ich habe leider keine Erklärung warum es so gekommen ist, sie will darüber auch nicht reden und blockt ab. 
Habt ihr eine solche Situation schon mal bewältigen müssen?  
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

----------


## josie

Hallo Karlo!  

> Allerdings habe ich zunehmend das Gefühl, dass sie sich in der Zeit  sehr verändert hat, sie entfernt sich zunehmend, sie wirkt nicht gesund  und vital. Ich mache mir Sorgen um sie.

 Ich selber habe 2 erwachsene Kinder und kann dir nur sagen, daß es "normal" ist, daß sich die Kinder im Laufe der Zeit verändern, deine Tochter wird erwachsen und flügge. 
Wenn es dich so sehr belastet, dann sprich sie konkret darauf an, also "nicht um den heißen Brei" herum, sag ihr daß Du dir Sorgen machst und wenn sie tatsächlich Probleme hat, Du als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehst.
Mehr kannst Du nicht machen, in dem Alter erzählen Kinder nicht mehr alles zu Hause, damit mußt *Du* dich auseinandersetzen, daß das so ist.

----------


## Kultig

Hey Karlo, 
deine Tochter macht gerade eine spannende und aufregende Phase durch, da ist es denke ich normal, dass sie sich schnell verändert. Sie hat einen neuen Lebensabschnitt begonnen und macht neue Erfahrungen.  
Ich bin vor wenigen Tag über das Phänomenen Drunkorexia gestoßen: https://www.somnia-kliniken.de/servi...erung-alkohol/ Eine Bekannter hatte mir das weitergeleitet, da sie in der psychologischen Beratung an der Uni arbeitet. Sie meinte, dass das die Art des Feierns mittlerweile vermehrt vorkommt. Wie steht deine Tochter zum Alkohol bzw. Hast du deine Veränderung ihrers Körpers beobachtet? 
Sprich mal am besten in Ruhe mit ihr und bau das Vertrauen in Ruhe auf, sodass ihr offen und vertraut miteinander reden könnt. 
Alles Gute dir!

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Wenn die Tochter über eine längere Zeitspanne abgeschlagen aussieht, wird das vermutlich nichts damit zu tun haben, ob sie am Wochenende gelegentlich Feiern und Trinken geht.  
Ich glaube eher, dass die Tochter eher mit Leistungsdruck und vielleicht auch mit Prüfungsangst zu kämpfen hat. Liebeskummer könnte natürlich genauso sein, wie vieles andere auch. Dass erwachsene Kinder sich nicht mehr mit allem an die Eltern wenden, ist relativ normal und gehört zum Abnabelungsprozess. Ich würde da auch nicht nachhaken und sie ausquetschen, was los ist, sondern ihr einfach ein offenes Ohr und eine Schulter zum anlehnen anbieten. Wann immer sie mag.

----------


## Larunia

Hallo, 
Du schreibst: „sie entfernt sich zunehmend, sie wirkt nicht gesund und vital.“ 
Hat sie vielleicht einfach Stress. Studieren ist (nicht immer) ein Spaziergang, manchmal fordert es einen alles ab. Da muss man zeitweise eben einiges auch zurückstellen, hat vielleicht dabei auch weniger Kontakt zur Familie (zum Beispiel weil man für Prüfungen lernt). Durch den Stress hat man weniger Schlaf und wirkt dann einfach nicht mehr so vital. Also ich halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass sie einfach viel zu tun hat.

----------


## Ninna

Ich würde sagen, sie erlebt derzeit viel neues in ihren Studium , Leben etc. Sie beginnt schon langsam "erwachsenen Leben" zu führen. Sie braucht wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit für sich.

----------


## EsmeraldaK

Hallo, 
ich habe zwei Kinder die auch schon älter sind. Das was du da beschreibst , mache ich allerdings gerade mit unserem Jüngsten (16) auch durch. Er scheint sich zu entfernen, sich mehr zurückzuziehen und will mir natürlich nicht mehr alles erzählen(was ich vollkommen in Ordnung finde). Ich musste aber auch erst lernen, damit klar zu kommen, das er jetzt "erwachsener"wird und habe ich auch ganz klar gesagt, dass ich ein Problem damit habe lozulassen. Vermutlich kann man gerade auch nicht mehr machen, als da zu sein, das zu verdeutlichen und beobachten.

----------

